# Can go Monday



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm off Monday and the forecast is looking good. If anyone needs an extra fish cleaning,expense splitting,boat cleaning body send me a PM. I know my way around a boat and fish offshore as much as possible. No complaints from me if it's a little bumpy. If needed I can come up with some more crew if needed. Not as expierenced but no chummers and love to fish. Can fish out Freeport or Galveston

Thanks
Nate


----------

